# Tips for visiting Paris?



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm heading to Paris next summer. I've never actually been out of the United States before and France has been on my bucket list for a long time. Any suggestions on interacting with the French and their culture? I would prefer to not do something stupid.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Know French.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Philip said:


> Know French.


Care to elaborate? I've heard that many people in Paris speak English and will do so if needed but they prefer that visitors at least attempt to speak in their language first as a sign of courtesy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Philip said:


> Know French.


Or, go to one or more of the British Isles, the Netherlands, Scandinavia, Germany, Austria, Spain... one of those places where your ignorance won't provoke ostentatious disdain.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I sense a lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Olias said:


> Care to elaborate? I've heard that many people in Paris speak English and will do so if needed but they prefer that visitors at least attempt to speak in their language first as a sign of courtesy.


In France, people hate speaking English. The person who told you that just tried to put a positive spin on it. My advice is learn as much French as you can, and yes, speaking English first would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Near as I can tell, all disdainful Frenchmen understand the phrase "**** you, Jocko". It does sort of leave you on your own.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Other than that drink a lot of wine, eat some baguette and cheese, all that good stuff :cheers:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try getting a language computer program like Rosetta Stone and working through a few levels. I've been doing German a bit and it's impressive how fast you can pick up the basics. You won't be able to to carry on a conversation or anything but you'll utter greetings and basic touristy sentences with good pronunciation and grammar, enough to get the natives to speak to you in english.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Avoid Quebec however, where the people hate you if you speak either English OR Parisian French!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it's great that you are going to Paris. Do you have any familiarity with the French language?
This looked like an awesome app for finding your way around using public transportation.
It's available for other than iPhone; search RATP.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I think it's great that you are going to Paris. Do you have any familiarity with the French language?
> This looked like an awesome app for finding your way around using public transportation.
> It's available for other than iPhone; search RATP.


Thanks Luna. I'm planning on getting the French Rosetta Stone program as Couchie suggests. I need to learn some basics because I've had three years of Spanish and two years of Latin but no French.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Understanding French is important, but understanding English spoken with a French accent is arguably just as important. As an exercise, make sure you comprehend every single word in this interview:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh! I'm going to the United Kingdom this summer, and from there Vienna, and then I may go to Paris as well. I've been studying French over the last year and I'm well enough to carry on tiny conversations and get around easily enough. My fiancee has been to France multiple times, and she's spoken French since she was little, so she's never attempted to speak English in France, but she knows the culture very well, as her Grandfather was a Frenchman. I'll ask her some tips about Paris and get back to you when I can. If you know Spanish then picking up a little French shouldn't be too difficult! Bonne chance!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I was in France 3 weeks, and I usually had to use English because my French wasn't good enough, but no one ever seemed to look down on me for speaking poor French. That stuff must be exaggerated. 


My tip #1: If you love a woman who will make you waste several meals trying to find Korean food, go without her. Even if it your honeymoon. There is no good Korean food in Paris, and there is no reason to try to find it. Cause for divorce. 

My tip #2: Arrive at big tourist places early in the morning, before the rush. Like Versailles. My wife and I were there when it opened, and we had it practically to ourselves. When we left, the line was probably measurable in kilometers. 

My tip #3: Buy a suit of armor. They're on sale at all the medieval-ish tourist sites. I'm going to buy myself a suit of armor someday. Maybe also a big stallion. Then I'll rescue a maiden from a dragon, maybe hunt a unicorn.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Don't give into American guilt and feel the urge to learn a new language just because you're taking a trip. PC silliness.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Olias said:


> I'm heading to Paris next summer. I've never actually been out of the United States before and France has been on my bucket list for a long time. Any suggestions on interacting with the French and their culture? I would prefer to not do something stupid.


I love Paris & it does help to know a bit of French but most people will be able to speak better English than your French! I found if you make an effort even to say 'please' 'thank you' and 'sorry' in French they'll feel sorry for you & answer in English!

This has been my experience anyway. I envy you your trip & hope you have a wonderful time. And even if you don't like opera do visit the opera house. It's stunning.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Paris is of course magnificent and a fine introduction to Europe. Don´t bother with the painted caricature of the French.

How long time will you have and do you plan to visit that city or other places as well ?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I agree with Sospiro, Ive been to France about 15 times and to Paris 3 or 4, my French is good but it isnt necessary to speak it well.

The tourist attractions get busy, but they are worth seeing definitely.

My tip, take a stroll, maybe a along the seine, also at night to see why its called the 'city of lights'.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

These are marvelous, thanks. The Paris Opera House is certainly on my list. We've got one of those boat trips down the Seine lined up too. We're also in London for a few days but I'm much more familiar with that culture so I should be fine as long as I remember to drive on the other side of the road.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

In my experience (including myself q, Frenchmen have nothing against speaking English but they just feel so dumb doing it - because of the accent. Every single time I try to speak English I feel so ridiculous and actually the way languages are taught in France doesn't help that.
I'd advise you to speak quite slowly with avoiding having a strong accent  

Apart from that, I don't know Paris well enough to give you any advice  If you're interested in contemporary art, visit the Centre George Pompidou. The IRCAM is nearby (about 15m), but I'm not sure you can visit it - I did it but in a school travel.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

When I was in Paris, every time I spoke French to a Parisian, they would reply to me in English. I also went to Normandy, though, where I actually got to use my French. People outside the city seemed more tolerant of foreigners' fumbling attempts at French, and also somewhat less likely to know English.

Also, eat lots of crepes with nutella. They sell them on practically every corner.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Also, eat lots of crepes with nutella. They sell them on practically every corner.


This. Preferably with bananas.

Also, I don't know if they do it during the summer, but there is a recital in the Louvre every Tuesday, at least there was when I was there a few years ago.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I would like to point out that I was being a tiny bit facetious in my putdown of 'disdainful Frenchmen'. I have only been in France if you count a few hours in the main Paris airport, in the through-traveler part. Several of my onetime coworkers spent time in France, and had no complaints about Frenchmen. They were all rubes, so if they'd had problems I would have heard them.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The crepes with nutella thing opens up another sidebar.......what food should I be trying? Paris is one of the food capitals of the world apparently.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish I were as funny as science. His tips were the best!

But I'm not. So "oh well."

The best thing to know about "the French" is that each French person is as different from every other French person as US and UK and German and Polish and and and persons are from each other.

I have run into a couple of rude people in Europe. Very few. I went for years (two or three trips a year, from two weeks long to two months) without running into even one. It was creepy, actually. I knew those people were out there!

Otherwise, if you're a nice person, people will respond to that. If you're a jerk, people will respond to that, too. (Jerks meet tons of rude people, everywhere they go!!)

Anyway, have fun. PM me with your travel details if you want to meet up in Paris. I don't know if I'll be there when you're there, but I will be in Europe in July and August. (I know, eugh, full of tourists. But my youngest son is getting married in Mantova at the end of July, so what's a pappy to do?)

Try to get out to Fontainebleau, too, if you have time. It's further away than Versailles, but I think it's much prettier. Smaller, too. Not so overwhelming. And the train ride takes you through the royal forest, which is nice. Lots of trees and such. You know.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

some guy said:


> ... But my youngest son is getting married in Mantova at the end of July ..












As in *Mantova*? As in Palazzo Ducale? As in the home of the Gonzagas? As in where I took the photo which is my avatar??????!!!!

How absolutely fantabulous. You must show us the photos!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Olias said:


> I'm heading to Paris next summer. Any suggestions on interacting with the French and their culture?


If you are smart, you will never visit a major metropolitan hub in the height of summer and tourist season. Many locals, and businesses, have shut down for their 'vacances,' to get out of the city when it is hot and to abandon what to them is their home and turf, now OVERRUN & ASWARM WITH TOURISTS. The cities go into 'serve tourism mode.'

Other than my first excursion 'abroad' in my very early twenties, anytime since I have gone between September and May, because the cultural arts performance institutes are in full sail on their season schedules, and the museums actually have breathing room to view what is in the galleries (vs. an experience more like standing on the shoulder of the Long Island Expressway during rush hour and trying to see something on the other side of all the lanes of traffic.)

If you do meet locals who speak your language and you find each other interesting - most inhabitants are in the gear of dismissing you instantly because you will be there and gone within a few days. About any other time of year, it is understood your visit is brief, but the possibility of meeting the people and interacting with them 'normally' is much higher.

If the dates of this trip are not written in stone, and your schedule allows - I urge you to consider going in late September or early October when the oceans of tourists are gone, daily life is restored, all the shops are open, and -- get this, the symphony and opera or open for business.

The small pocket book, "Plan de Paris par Arrondissement" is as invaluable to a traveler as it is to many a Parisian.
http://www.amazon.com/Plan-Paris-par-Arrondissement-District/dp/0785991824

The first French phrase you should learn is 'Please, do you speak English.' Sometimes it is all you need. No tourist anywhere should fail to learn the "Please do you speak my language" in the local language. It is the most basic of courtesies. Please, Thank you, good morning, afternoon and evening also go miles in opening doors.

The Local speaking back to you in English after your having spoken French is going for what is most expedient. nothing rude about it. People anywhere can and do put up with 'accented' use of their language, whether it is charming or ugly-sounding. People everywhere find bad grammar totally jarring.

The Musée des Arts Décoratifs is a wonderful assemblage of objects, from empire sleigh beds, candlesticks, table settings, art nouveau fire-place screens, etc. And well worth a visit.

If you go to Versailles you should visit Le Petit Trianon, a small château built as private getaway for Queen Marie Antoinette. It is an architectural jewel.

A brief day trip by train brings you to Chartres and that famous cathedral.

As far as food goes, without spending a fortune on 'dining,' about any "Charcuterie" in any neighborhood, a sort of deli with an array of freshly prepared food, purchasable by the kilogram, will provide an array of beautifully prepared food, from a vegetable salad, to many other treats - the pre-cooked food, in small containers, is a perfect on the go snack, or a pleasant composite repast in your hotel room.

and have a great time!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

As Phillip suggested, in addition to all of the fine things mentioned here don't forget to find a little bakery and basically go nuts. The cheeses and meats and bread and baked treats are just amazing and are the strongest memory I have. Oh,...and those crepes sound pretty darned good, too!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

What fantastic advice from everyone. The dates are actually set because we're taking a small performance group of high school students to tour. Sounds like I'll need to plan my own return trip for later in the year.


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

My 5 cents, when we visited Paris a couple years ago, we very much appreciated the Velib - system of bicycles that can be rented. First 30 min free. No need to take a subway or bus. I really enjoyed bicycling on Champs Elysees. It is very easy to use and very convenient.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

sospiro said:


> As in *Mantova*? As in Palazzo Ducale? As in the home of the Gonzagas? As in where I took the photo which is my avatar??????!!!!
> 
> How absolutely fantabulous. You must show us the photos!!


OK. If I remember.

In the meantime, how about this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Olias said:


> ...we're taking a small performance group of high school students to tour.


This is what a friend of mine did.

I'd been going to France frequently for several years. Lived in Paris a short while.

He'd had to put up with my effusing about France and French people (especially French women) and French architecture and French food and French women and the French countryside and French culture and French women and French music. Oh, I almost forgot. And French women.

And he was all yeah yeah Mike whatever I'm sure it's nice do you want a beer?

Then he took his high school band on a tour. Paris, Orleans, Chartres.

Then the emails started coming. Mike France is so awesome! I can't believe it. It's so beautiful here. Everyone is so nice. The women are fantastically gorgeous. No wonder you love it here so much and want to move back here. This place is so great. The food is wonderful, the cathedrals are outrageous, the countryside is so pristine. Oh, and the women are so beautiful I can't believe it.

And I was all yeah yeah Kirk whatever I told you you wanna beer?

That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it.

Italy's nice, too. And Czech Republic. And Poland and Germany and Lithuania and UK and Sweden and Spain and Norway and Finland and Portugal and Austria and and and and and.

You might as well just start planning your own return trip*s*.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The whole worlds pretty nice if you think about it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Agatha said:


> My 5 cents, when we visited Paris a couple years ago, we very much appreciated the Velib - system of bicycles that can be rented. First 30 min free. No need to take a subway or bus. I really enjoyed bicycling on Champs Elysees. It is very easy to use and very convenient.


Hi, I´ve noticed those but was scared off by the apparent demand of a high deposit. Or maybe that was another bike system. How did the system work in that respect ?

Joen


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Be a bit careful if you want to take time visiting the beautiful Saint-Denis cathedral (final resting place for many of France's monarchs) in the district of the same name. Certain parts of the surrounding area can be a bit heavy, especially after dark, so my advice is watch where you wander.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love travelling; seen some amazing places & have met some fabulous people. Show some respect for people, their country & customs (i.e. what you'd expect from visitors to your country) & you won't go far wrong.


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> Hi, I´ve noticed those but was scared off by the apparent demand of a high deposit. Or maybe that was another bike system. How did the system work in that respect ?
> 
> Joen


you need to have a credit/debit card with PIN, we used Amex (issued in Canada); paid €8 for a week upfront and then take a bike as many times as you want, first 30 min free, next hour - €1 and so on. We didn't pay any deposits, if you do not return the bicycle your credit card will be charged €150. Our biggest concern was if our Canadian credit card will work there, it did. Stations are everywhere, especially around major attractions, the road system is very friendly. There is a special lane for taxis/bikes and buses. If you ever saw traffic in Paris - bicycle is the best option if you don't have to carry luggage or a musical instrument.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, it is more convenient then. Biking as a tourist is generally great, this system leaves much room for improvisation, without the hazzle of bringing one´s own, and apparently cheaper than renting one too .


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You have to share a lane with Taxis and Buses!!! 

Cyclists are treated like serfs in some countries..


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The last time I cycled in Paris, albeit many years ago, I arrived from camping in the southern countryside on an early evening Sunday and it turned out that conveniently it was the last day of the Tour de France, with some parts of the inner city - including the Champs Elysees - being totally open for cycling !

A couple of years ago we were based in a B&B in a charming village in the southern suburbs & rented miserable but functionable bikes from the owner. Made a bike trip to the jewel-box like Ravel Museum in the lovely village of Montfort L´Amaury.

We also rented them in the park of Versailles, they were unreasonably expensive there though.

*EDIT*: If going to Monet´s Villa in Giverny, it is recommendable to rent bicycles at the station of Vernon and cycle from there. One will have a bit more freedom than the bus travellers, and be able to ride some of the pretty by-roads and check out pretty river villages like La Roche Guyon.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> You have to share a lane with Taxis and Buses!!!
> 
> Cyclists are treated like serfs in some countries..


Unlike Amsterdam where the cyclist is king (or queen)


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Unlike Amsterdam where the cyclist is king (or queen)


It is even worth in Canada, maybe that is why it fells so friendly in Paris.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Is *Saint-Denis* dangeorous during the midday? Is it full of gangsters or not?
Is there a possibility that someone will put a knife to my throat, etc?
I'm going just to visit the Abbey.

I do not know, maybe I should put sun-glasses on my eyes. Is eye-contact dangerous?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Moscow-Mahler said:


> Is *Saint-Denis* dangeorous during the midday? Is it full of gangsters or not?
> Is there a possibility that someone will put a knife to my throat, etc?
> I'm going just to visit the Abbey.
> 
> I do not know, maybe I should put sun-glasses on my eyes. Is eye-contact dangerous?


I haven't been for a few years but it's known as a higher than average crime rate area and I gather from a friend who's been recently that it's a little more tense than usual with some sections of the Arab/African community in addition to the usual potential tourism hazards like pickpocketing, bag-snatching etc. Please don't be put off - during the day it should be perfectly OK but it's easy to walk up an unfamiliar street out of curiosity and then suddenly the whole atmosphere changes. There should be plenty of tourists around during the day so just follow the usual precautions like keeping any valuables out of sight and dressing down as much as possible (sorry if I'm stating the obvious). If you do feel uneasy then I advise the 'herd mentality' principle - in other words, hover near a group while taking pictures outside the Basilica and then after you've explored the beautiful interior get the hell out of Saint-Denis before nightfall as there's really no reason to stick around!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

*Tips about Paris Metro*



Olias said:


> I'm heading to Paris next summer. I've never actually been out of the United States before and France has been on my bucket list for a long time. Any suggestions on interacting with the French and their culture? I would prefer to not do something stupid.


Tips about Paris Metro

If you are always lost in Paris Metro and you don't want to use your iPhone while you are visiting Paris to avoid huge cost...a solution www.kemtro.com works offline (no roaming needed) and the only iPhone app that gives the exact location of each entrances and exits in Paris


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

My short report:
1) Saint-Denis is not dangerous during the day. Do visit the basilique!
2) Museum Jacqmar Andre is also worth visiting.
3) Theatre Des Champs Elysees has excellent acoustics indeed.

*But some things really upset me*:

1) Lots of garbage. Really, Moscow is far from the cleanest city in the wolrd and it's very overcorowded, but even in Moscow we sometimes have less garbage. In Paris there are lots of garbage, even on the railings of the Metro.
2) The Metro (underground) is old, without escalators. Old trains are pretty airleess.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

In France, when you have a large amount of money you don't need to know the language. French is a very difficult language, the accent is also difficult for an anglophone. French people are generally nice, Parisians are less kind. Respect the culture, do not let people treat you badly... _Les Français souvent doivent être mis à leur place_. If they think you are weak, they will treat yo as trash. Of course is better to learn the language. I could teach you on line.

http://www.languessvp.com

Martin

Martin


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.o-chateau.com/stuff-parisians-like/urinating-on-the-street.html

A funny article about an old Parisian tradition of public urination.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If you don't speak fluid and good French, go everywhere with somebody who did it, and you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> If you don't speak fluid and good French, go everywhere with somebody who did it, and you keep your mouth shut.


I have to say this wasn't my experience. I can only speak a little bit of French but when I went I didn't meet one person who wasn't helpful or nice.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, French people are friendly, I had no problems with English language...


----------

